# Trading/investing magazines?



## Joe Blow (9 August 2004)

I bought a copy of Your Trading Edge magazine the other day and it seems like an interesting publication. Definitely worth the $7.65 I paid for it. There's also a CD on the front with a bunch of stuff on it that I haven't looked at yet.

Anyone read this or other trading/investing magazines or publications?


----------



## Joe Blow (9 September 2004)

So nobody reads any finance/business magazines?


----------



## Bingo (10 September 2004)

No I don't Joe. I read the AFR and rely on the internet for research and information. I guess I should, but quite frankly I have never had the time.

Bingo


----------



## clowboy (10 September 2004)

hey,

I read Money magazine quite frequently but otherwise rely mostly on internet sites/forums/articles etc


----------



## ghotib (10 September 2004)

I've read a few issues of Shares magazine, but at the moment I'm reading Benjamin Graham and I think he's going to keep me busy for quite a while. I figure if he's good enough for Warren Buffet, he's good enough for me.

I bought Louise  Bedford's "Charting Secrets" at the same time. I might play the ASX game to work my way into trading, but for serious stuff I'm right into protecting capital. Which is another reason I don't follow magazines much; their timeframe is too short for me.


----------



## jkool (11 September 2004)

I buy Shares quite often but never really follow what they are suggesting. I find it usefull for getting another general insight or big picture of the markets ie. things I might have missed on everyday basis being digged in daily agenda. 

Also myself being quite indecisive, reading Shares (or similar magazines) makes me doubt my own set investment strategy which I dont really want to. I feel these magazines kinda target the current "fashionable" topic (fair enuff they gotta sell + educate about current stuff) which swings from funds one month to property next to say resources or margin lending the months after. 

So yeah I do read these magazines when I see them but dont really sweat it and always rather stick to my own judgements and strategies.


----------



## brerwallabi (12 September 2004)

Check out this site www.aireview.com, they publish a very good read every week. There is a need to became a site member, however its free and then you receive the mag every week by email it only takes a few minutes to download on dialup. You can also look up back issues which I have read through all, I have found that most of all this mag does not ramp stocks and only presents commentary and analysis from various sources.


----------



## jkool (12 September 2004)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Check out this site www.aireview.com, they publish a very good read every week. There is a need to became a site member, however its free and then you receive the mag every week by email it only takes a few minutes to download on dialup. You can also look up back issues which I have read through all, I have found that most of all this mag does not ramp stocks and only presents commentary and analysis from various sources.




Excellent link mate, thanks for that.


----------



## Redwing (13 September 2004)

Joe 


Is that  Trading Edge with David Schirmer?


He was at Perths Money Show, as was Hometrader, the Australian Investor assocation www.investors.asn.au, IC-Investor had thier software on show www.investorcentre.com.au which had a fair bit of interest and dale gillham was on stage promoting "How to beat Managed Funds by 20%" was  a great day..

Steve McKnight and Margaret Lomas were there also (Property)

Perths www.investroriq.com.au bookstore also 


REDWING


----------



## WaySolid (14 September 2004)

Hi Joe,

I bought the same magazine, but haven't read it yet. I have a huge pile of books and magazines I have ready to digest 

Holidays start soon for me and that will give me some time to do that. I have found since I have become really interested in investing the amount of information you can access to be staggering. Manageing this information and knowing what to discard is where forums like this become invaluable.

WaySolid


----------



## phoenixrising (14 September 2004)

G'day all

My first post of many to come I hope

A special hi to all pi.com members

Redwing I think the YTE mag is the bi monthly that used to be published by the Sydney Futures Exchange, now by someone else.
It's a good read if you can get hold of it

Charting mag published by Shares is good. Still available is issue 4 Jul - Dec 04
It covers technical analysis with a basic intro to cfd's and futures

Cheers

To successfull trading


----------



## ghotib (15 September 2004)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Check out this site www.aireview.com, they publish a very good read every week. There is a need to became a site member, however its free and then you receive the mag every week by email it only takes a few minutes to download on dialup. You can also look up back issues which I have read through all, I have found that most of all this mag does not ramp stocks and only presents commentary and analysis from various sources.




Thanks for this one Brer Wal. Interesting perspectives, and as you say doesn't seem to ramp. Or even tip.


----------



## phoenixrising (15 September 2004)

The Your Trading Edge web site

www.yte.com.au

Cheers


----------



## skinner36 (29 June 2008)

*Investment magazines*

I was in a newsagents this morning looking at the magazine section. I noticed a number of magazines that were about share trading or had sections on share trading in them.

I thought I would ask members here for their opinions and recommendations on which might be good and which might be not so good.

Thanks for your input

Regards

John


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 June 2008)

*Re: Investment magazines*

Hello, there is a thread already started about investment mags.After using the search function in the drop down menu I found it.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=353&highlight=magazines


----------



## skinner36 (29 June 2008)

*Re: Investment magazines*

I must be blind because I searched for something but didn't find anything. Thanks for pointing it out

John


----------



## nizar (29 June 2008)

The problem with these magazines and even the newspaper is that by the time its released, the news would already have lagged so much that it becomes useless in terms of helping you make a profitable trading decision.

Because of this, I don't even read the AFR anymore. Especially since the website is no longer free.

With market moving information, by the time you read about it, even on the internet, the market had already moved in reaction to the response.

Would love to be one of the writers or the guy recommending what stocks to buy, I would just recommend my whole portfolio LOL.

Thats probably the only way you can make money through magazines!


----------



## agro (29 June 2008)

Smart Investor Magazine is good


----------



## Timmy (29 June 2008)

As long as the pages are reasonably soft and absorbent any should be fine.  A lot of them are 3-ply now but 2-ply should suffice.


----------



## Pager (29 June 2008)

I subscribe to Technical Analysis of stocks and commodities from the USA, cost is $64 a year, often has some good articles and ideas and not always from a T/A perspective, you can get it at the bigger newsagents here in Sydney also.

Another Magazine is Active trader, again from the USA don't subscribe but often browse through it and buy if it looks interesting, again available at the larger newsagents or borders bookstores for about $15.

Your Trading Edge and other Aussie investment/trading mags i dont think are that good, often browse when they come out but very rarely buy them.


----------

